# FSU/AUBURN dinner on BGE!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be working but I know the family will be watching!!! I don't care fer either but since the family likes FSU........Go War Eagle, Tigers which ever:001_huh:!!!


Let me introduce you to my little friend----Bacon wrapped GATOR tail!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You have been hittin home runs on the egg these last couple days bud!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks GREAT!!!

Red Beans and Rice on a slow cooker for me.

That whiter stuff is Polska Kielbasa or the bone from a ham shank.

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim...you are just smarter! no going outside to check the egg when it's cold outside....

Dinner was purty good, meat was a little tougher since it was a longer cook. I should have direct heated it but all in all....still better then your average meal!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> You have been hittin home runs on the egg these last couple days bud!


That's how it goes...I'll heat her up fer a bunch then let her sit in the cold fer weeks.....then again anyone that's been married fer a bunch of years like me knows what I'm talking bout!!! hahaah


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Served...



Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great Jim!


----------

